# Mother's Age and Conception



## ap mom (Dec 23, 2006)

What is the oldest YOU would feel comfortable TTC?

What age do YOU feel is the upper limit to having a healthy pregnancy/baby?


----------



## MaryLang (Jun 18, 2004)

42-43
I know there are studies about the dangers of having children as you get older. But I know plenty of younger moms who have all types of pregnancy/baby complications, so I don't personally see any reason not to TTC at an "older" age.


----------



## PiePie (Oct 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ap mom* 
What is the oldest YOU would feel comfortable TTC?

What age do YOU feel is the upper limit to having a healthy pregnancy/baby?

as to the first, 39, but that is just because i think it is harder at and after 40. not impossible and not unhealthy.

i think for a healthy pregnancy, the presumption around here (nyc, where there are a lot of "older moms") is up through and including age 42.


----------



## bananabug (Sep 17, 2005)

Well, I used to think up to 45 or so, but a friend of mine in her early forties just had a baby born with down syndrome. For me personally, probably 38 or 39. Mostly because I already feel the effects of my past pregnancies from my 2 kiddos, and DH is 7 yrs older....


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I may be done having kids- I'm not sure what the future will hold. My reservations have mostly to do with a combination of my health and my financial situation. I wouldn't fear for the baby's health or pregnancy complications, but I am concerned about my ability to care for another infant/toddler/preschooler.

I figure any time before menopause I'd be comfortable getting pg again. If I'm ovulating, then IMO I'm young enough to have another baby.


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

I'd do up to 41 or 42.


----------



## fishface (Jan 6, 2007)

My mom had me at 41, conceived me at 40. Had no problems getting pregnant. I have cerebral palsy but it's due to the UA violation doctor speeding up her labor to make it to a kindergarten play.







:
I would say mid-40s. My main issue is the kid who will have the older parents who likely won't be able to keep up with them as much. Certainly it isn't always the case but it's a natural part of aging. (slowing down in your 50s, maybe a foot or back or knee problem, etc)

Not every kid born to a woman in her 40s will have birth defects, but ALL will have older parents (or at least an older mom).


----------



## Juliacat (May 8, 2002)

Offhand, I would say if my body is able to naturally conceive a child, then I'm probably young enough to have one. Lots of women in my family have had babies in their 40s. But I can't say I've given extremely careful thought to the issue.


----------



## Ok (Feb 6, 2004)

I was 40 when my youngest was born. So I guess thats my answer. Have 4 and don't plan to have anymore.









I do think that I'm, um... less ambitious than many younger moms, meaning I ignore lots of "cutesy" stuff for sheer utility and sleep-time. But then again, I'm also the FT wage-earner of the family so am tired a lot from working and then coming home to full family life (dh is SAHD).


----------



## 1babysmom (May 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla* 
I figure any time before menopause I'd be comfortable getting pg again. If I'm ovulating, then IMO I'm young enough to have another baby.

I like how you put that!

My MIL had her 6th child when she had just turned 50...it was a surprise, obviously- she thought it was menopause. Very health pregnancy, very healthy child. I know that doesn't mean it happens that way for everyone, but I believe God knows very well what he's doing no matter what age a woman is when she gets pregnant.


----------



## raeinparis (Sep 26, 2005)

hmmmm...comfortable? 30









i had my first child at 35 (five years after starting ttc) and had my second at 37.

my grandmother had her 7th child at 45. my mother *started* menopause at 56.

so i know it's possible but as far as *comfortable* goes, it's still 30.


----------

